# [solved]Seit update funktioniert Gnome nicht mehr richtig!

## haegar87

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich hab gestern mal 

```
emerge -uavDN world system
```

 ausgeführt, und hab meinen Rechner übernacht mal laufen lassen.

Morgens konnte ich dann das Ergebnis ansehen.. keine Probleme alles was erfolgreich!

Ich hab mich gefreut wollte mich anmelden (grafisch per GDM/Gnome) und voila... eine Fehlermeldung beim Gnomestart.

"Der Gnome Session Manager wurde zuoft neugestartet!..."

Hmpf? Ich hab mir dann mal die .xsession-errors angesehen, kann aber keinen Fehler deswegen finden...

Hier mal die .xsession-errors:

```

/etc/X11/gdm/Xsession: Beginning session setup...

/etc/X11/gdm/Xsession: Setup done, will execute: /usr/bin/ssh-agent -- /usr/bin/seahorse-agent --execute gnome-session

SESSION_MANAGER=local/nbda:/tmp/.ICE-unix/11396

** Message: another SSH agent is running at: /tmp/ssh-AeXWv11396/agent.11396

1237501482.372154 Session manager: disconnected...

1237501482.589608 Session manager: disconnected...

Fenstermanager-Warnung:Gespeicherte Sitzungsdatei konnte nicht verarbeitet werden: Fehler in Zeile 1, Zeichen 1: Dokument ist leer oder enthält nur Leerraum

(gnome-panel:11449): GLib-GIO-WARNING **: Could not initialize inotify

(gnome-panel:11449): GLib-GIO-WARNING **: Could not initialize inotify

(nautilus:11461): GLib-GIO-WARNING **: Could not initialize inotify

19/03/2009 22:24:43 Autoprobing TCP port 

19/03/2009 22:24:43 Autoprobing selected port 5900

19/03/2009 22:24:43 Advertising authentication type: 'No Authentication' (1)

19/03/2009 22:24:43 Advertising security type: 'No Authentication' (1)

(nautilus:11461): GLib-GIO-WARNING **: Could not initialize inotify

1237501483.310227 Session manager: disconnected...

** (nm-applet:11486): WARNING **: <WARN>  hal_net_physdev_cb(): dbus returned an error.

  (org.freedesktop.Hal.NoSuchProperty) No property net.physical_device on device with id /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/net_00_1f_3b_13_74_d1

** (nm-applet:11486): WARNING **: <WARN>  hal_net_physdev_cb(): dbus returned an error.

  (org.freedesktop.Hal.NoSuchProperty) No property net.physical_device on device with id /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/net_00_1c_c4_d1_00_95

1237501484.203154 Session manager: disconnected...

```

So nun kommt meine Frage, was muss ich tun, damit endlich mein Gnome wieder vernünftig läuft?

Ich hoffe jemand von euch kann mir helfen!

MfG

haegar87[/quote]

----------

## Max Steel

evtl einfach nur xdm neustarten (/etc/init.d/xdm restart oder strg+alt+<--)

----------

## haegar87

Bringt nichts... kommt genau die gleiche Meldung!

Hab schon xdm neugestartet und sogar neu gebootet -.-

----------

## flammenflitzer

Und wenn du in die .xinitrc gnome einträgst und dann per startx startest? etc-update gemacht? Vielleicht config löschen und gdm neu installieren?

----------

## haegar87

Bringt auch nix.. kommt die gleiche Meldung..

Das Problem is ja nicht GDM sondern gnome-session.

Ich weiß allmählig nicht mehr weiter.. hab schon gdm, gnome, dbus, hald neuemergert... ohne Verbesserung -.-

----------

## flammenflitzer

Mal einen neuen Testuser angelegt? Liegt vielleicht an den configs.

----------

## Josef.95

Falls du die Version "x11-libs/libxklavier-3.8" installiert hast, probiere es mal mit 3.6

siehe hierzu zb

http://www.gentooforum.de/artikel/16583/problem-mit-gnome-einstellungen.html

http://www.gentooforum.de/artikel/16893/der-einstellungsd-mon-wurde-zu-oft-neu-gestertet.html

usw

----------

## haegar87

Habe schon doie libxklavier 3.6 ausprobiert.. gleiches Problem!

Hab dann wieder auf die 3.8 gewechselt... ich glaub mein Rechner will mir sagen, ich soll kein Gentoo benutzen -.-

----------

## flammenflitzer

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Mal einen neuen Testuser angelegt? Liegt vielleicht an den configs.

 

----------

## haegar87

Habe ich ebenfalls getan... ohne Erfolg... 

Bin jetzt auf kde-4.2 umgestiegen... gefällt mir soweit auch sehr gut!

Trotzdem danke an alle die versucht haben, das Problem zu lösen  :Wink: 

MfG

haegar87

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich nutze auch kde4.2. Und die meisten Apps dazu sind gtk/ gnome-apps.

----------

